# The Truth About Goshi-Shun Grand Masters



## goshishun (Jun 15, 2009)

The Truth About Goshi-Shun Grand Masters

 There is one and only one Grand Master of the Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System.   Sensei William (Bill) W. Wilson, also known as Nasser Abdul Hafiz is the current and only legitimate Grand Master of the Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System.  There is not a legitimate student or Sensei of Goshi-Shun in America whos line of instructors do not trace directly back to William W. Wilson.  He brought the Art and Science of Goshi-Shun to the United States of America from Japan in 1951.  This was an unpopular time for Japanese culture including the Japanese martial arts in America.  He established the first dojo open to the public in the State of New Jersey.   He personally taught karate, jujitsu, katsugo (now banned), The Art and Science of the True and Proper Proportion of Goshi-Shun, and other martial arts within his repertoire, at this dojo.  He was sanctioned, in the early nineteen sixties, to establish a lodge for the higher level training and education of select martial artists in America.  The lodge and accompanying system is called Kiaki.  He is currently the only Judan (Tenth Degree or Red Belt) within the Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System.  He also is and has remains the only Grand Master of the Kiaki Lodge.  There can only be one at a time!  He has publically announced the selection of his successor for the leadership lineage of Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System as Sensei Charles Wilson also known as Ibn, or Sensei Loco San.  Sensei Charles Wilson is currently and has been for quite some time, the highest ranked Sensei directly promoted under Grand Master William W. Wilson, within the Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System.  Sensei Charles Wilson currently has the Rank of Hachidan (Eighth Degree) and status of Hanshi in the Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System.   He has studied Goshi-Shun Karate, and Art and Science of the True and Proper Proportion of Goshi-Shun directly under the tutelage of Sensei William W. Wilson, since his childhood in the early nineteen sixties.  During these decades he has been uniquely and directly prepared for his role as successor.


 Sensei William W. Wilson, Grand Master has had many thousands of students.   Some of them have acquired fame in the martial arts arena.  Some have chosen to overshadow or dismiss their teachings for the pursuit of personal recognition and personal profit.  Some have simply bailed out or quit the system due to the extensive, intense, and rigorous training.  Some have found that the portions of the training that they received in their limited experiences of Goshi-Shun have qualified them to be Masters in unrelated and often dubious other martial arts systems.  Some have chosen to start their own martial arts systems utilizing their partial training in Goshi-Shun and partial training in other martial arts.  These derivative types of systems are inherently and will remain incomplete by definition.   Lets face it you cant teach what you dont know.   You do not know what you have not learned.  You can have no way of knowing what you have not been taught; you can only assume you know.   Some students have been presumptuous enough to believe that they have learned everything in the lower ranks.  Others are deceitful enough to proclaim to others that they have achieved mastery because they have been allowed to teach the portions which they know.   Very, very few of his students have been persistent enough and persevered long enough within the Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System to Master themselves, not to mention mastering a system which is greater than themselves.  Yet there are many people, other than Grand master William W. Wilson, who claim to be Grand Masters in Goshi-Shun or in Goshi-Shun related martial arts.  None of them, NONE OF THEM!!!, have been sanctioned to make such claims.   This includes those who go to remote locations or locations unfamiliar with Karate or The Art and Science of the True and Proper Proportion of Goshi-Shun, and establish unsanctioned dojos.  This includes those who use media propaganda such as the internet and written publications to promote their self serving interests for fame and profit with false claims of rank or illegitimate training credentials.  This includes those who open unsanctioned dojos, making reference to the name Goshi-Shun in their dojos or unsanctioned systems.  This includes those who perpetrate the fraud of claiming ranks or tiles within the Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System which were not obtained from legitimate Goshi-Shun Sensei.  Some have from time to time illegitimately claimed higher ranks in Goshi-Shun than the Goshi-Shun Sensei who taught them.  This includes those who claim to redefine Goshi-Shun Martial Arts System to conform to their own limited knowledge of The Art and Science of the True and Proper Proportion of Goshi-Shun.   Some chose to fain, and deceive others with enterprises of creative deception for their own enlightened self interest and profit.  They may teach a little of this and a little of that and create deception as they go along.  Some of them do not even know the correct spelling or pronunciation of Goshi-Shun, not to mention the meaning, or knowledge behind the name, or the symbolic emblem of the Red Circle Black Hand.  This also includes everyone who ventures to diminish the role and title of the existing Grand Master, Sensei William W. Wilson, by calling him the father of the system, or the founder of the system in America, Supreme Grand Master, or various other descriptors to falsely validate reserving the title of Grand Master for themselves.  Some people have been weaving this web of deception for so long that they are caught up in it and there is no honorable way out, for them or their students who are often victims by default.  Dont believe the hype.  All legitimately sanctioned Goshi-Shun and Goshi-Shun related martial arts systems are under the jurisdiction of the one and only Grand Master of Goshi-Shun: Sensei William W. Wilson, Grand Master.


By Master Charles Wislon-8th Degree Black Belt (Goshi-Shun Karate)


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 15, 2009)

This post is just a copy paste from his myspace page.
The story reminds me of a certain ninjutsu cult.

Anyway, are there documented cases of lines of traditional JMA passing from a Japanese to a non-Japanese? I don't mean via menkyo kaiden but transferral of sokeship?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2009)

Just one, I think--Don Angier, an iaidoka/jujutsu-ka.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a spam post and a troll!!!


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 15, 2009)

and a style no one has ever heard of.........so who cares?


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jun 15, 2009)

My birthday was last Thursday.  Turned 38 and celebrated with a trip to Portland, Maine.

...

This is the largely irrelevant personal information thread, right?



Stuart


----------



## elder999 (Jun 15, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Just one, I think--Don Angier, an iaidoka/jujutsu-ka.


 
Toby Threadgill is worldwide adminstrative head of Takamura ha Shindo Yoshin Ryu-not quite "koryu, " nor the same as "soke," but close.....


My birthday is in two Sundays-I'll be starting my 50th year. :lol:


----------



## Carol (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I'm addicted to Mafia Wars on Facebook


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Toby Threadgill is worldwide adminstrative head of Takamura ha Shindo Yoshin Ryu-not quite "koryu, " nor the same as "soke," but close.....



I didn't know that--so, points off for you for being relevant.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I think I'm addicted to Mafia Wars on Facebook



Me too...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 16, 2009)

Buggrit, Buggrit, I told 'em so, Millenium Hand and Shrimp! Buggrit! Buggrit!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm the mad bomber what bombs at midnight!!


----------



## clfsean (Jun 16, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> I'm the mad bomber what bombs at midnight!!



Do what does ya sez to yaself? Do you sez I'm The Midnight Bomber What Bombs At Midnight baby?

Cause me... i just say.... SSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 16, 2009)

When it says 'legitimate' does that means his parents were married then?

ap Oweyn ...brilliant name! Glyndwr is it? One of my heroes!


----------



## elder999 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I'll wear an aloha shirt today-wait, it's summer, I wear an aloha shirt *every day!* :lol:

I'm the one true soke and Grand Master of kahunamalitickitimebomb!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

The King is a Fink!


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 16, 2009)

ap Oweyn said:


> My birthday was last Thursday.  Turned 38 and celebrated with a trip to Portland, Maine.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Well, happy b-day. And I like ice cream, rocky road ice cream.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 16, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Toby Threadgill is worldwide adminstrative head of Takamura ha Shindo Yoshin Ryu-not quite "koryu, " nor the same as "soke," but close.....
> 
> 
> My birthday is in two Sundays-I'll be starting my 50th year. :lol:




I've attended several seminars where Threadgill Sensei was the featured instructor.  They were well worth the time invested.


----------



## Steve (Jun 16, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I think I'm addicted to Mafia Wars on Facebook


 Me too!


----------



## rocksham (Jun 16, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> and a style no one has ever heard of.........so who cares?




you responded so apparently to some extent you do...


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jun 16, 2009)

I do wonder about the point of threads like this.  Before this, I knew nothing about Goshun.  Had never even heard of it.  Now I know ONE THING.  They have political infighting.

Not a terrific first impression.  Whatever the style itself may be like, I think this is bad PR.


Stuart


----------



## clfsean (Jun 16, 2009)

Both of you add me as a friend & then as Mafia... 

www.facebook.com/clfsean


----------



## elder999 (Jun 16, 2009)

ap Oweyn said:


> I do wonder about the point of threads like this. Before this, I knew nothing about Goshun. Had never even heard of it. Now I know ONE THING. They have political infighting.
> 
> Not a terrific first impression. Whatever the style itself may be like, I think this is bad PR.
> 
> ...


 

I wonder about threads like this,too. Before this, I knew nothing about Facebook Mafia Wars. Had never heard of them. Now I know ONE THING. They are an addictive menace that must be stopped.....


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

My kids are totally addicted to Mafia Wars...and several other of our MT members are too. I don't get it!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 16, 2009)

One thing about living in Santa Carla I never could stomach.......all the damn vampires.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 16, 2009)

WHat magic powers do most GM's have? Seems like every single one has a follower or two that generates "Competing GM X eats babies for fun!" posts in short order.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

We're watching RENO 911. I'm not so into it, but my daughter is.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tell the truth padre...that gave you a little wood didn't it?  Ebony , maybe teak?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 17, 2009)

Marginal said:


> WHat magic powers do most GM's have? Seems like every single one has a follower or two that generates "Competing GM X eats babies for fun!" posts in short order.



Babies are tasty & don't let anybody tell you otherwise... 

Baby cows...
Baby sheep...
Baby pigs... 

Not so much with the baby chickens though...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

It's too humid outside.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 17, 2009)

I mean I'm glad Marky Mark had a career after music and all, but who ever asks what happened to the Funky Bunch.  I'd like to know what happen to the Funky Bunch.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 17, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Babies are tasty & don't let anybody tell you otherwise...
> 
> Baby cows...
> Baby sheep...
> ...


 
C'mon, I think you're just a closet Balut fan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

I read up about the history of Rush on Wikipedia the other day. Will they have a new CD out any time soon?


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 17, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Babies are tasty & don't let anybody tell you otherwise...
> 
> Baby cows...
> Baby sheep...
> ...


 
Baby.  The other OTHER white meat.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 17, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I read up about the history of Rush on Wikipedia the other day. Will they have a new CD out any time soon?


 
They released Snakes and Arrows last year....I'm thinking at least another year before a new album.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

We saw the last concert of the tour in Indiana! Roasted chickens, anyone?


----------



## Moebius (Jun 17, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Baby.  The other OTHER white meat.



I always thought poodle was the other white meat.


----------



## sempai little1 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am confused....I am usually somewhat confused, but I am more confused now then I was before I started to read this thread.

I also crave KFC for some reason.

Your friend,
Sempai Little1 :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't it now KGC (Kentucky Grilled Chicken)?


----------



## elder999 (Jun 17, 2009)

Moebius said:


> I always thought poodle was the other white meat.


 

Labrador. _It's what's for dinner._

Or, in my case, leftovers for lunch today....:lfao:

I like pudding, so I have to eat my meat....


----------



## searcher (Jun 17, 2009)

I like peas and carrots, but not peas or carrots by themselves.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 17, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Baby. The other OTHER white meat.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

searcher said:


> I like peas and carrots, but not peas or carrots by themselves.



Yeah, I'm like that with two other vegetables--french fries and ketchup*.




(*Certified a vegetable by Ronald Reagan.)


----------



## clfsean (Jun 17, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Yeah, I'm like that with two other vegetables--french fries and ketchup*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here.... taters & tots... wait... are tots veggies or just real floppy?


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 17, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Labrador. _It's what's for dinner._
> 
> Or, in my case, leftovers for lunch today....:lfao:
> 
> I like pudding, so I have to eat my meat....


 
I don't need no education.  I suddenly feel comfortably numb.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jun 17, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I think I'm addicted to Mafia Wars on Facebook




me too


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

I had ice cream for dinner.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 17, 2009)

"Well the world don't move to the beat of just one drum,
 What might be right for you, 
 May not be for some.

 A man is born, he's a man of means,
 Then along come two, they got nothin' but their jeans,

 But they got...Diff'rent Strokes,
 It takes...Diff'rent Strokes to move the world.

 Everybody's got a special kind of story,
 Everybody finds a way to shine, 
 It don't matter that you got not alot, 
 So what, 
 They'll have theirs, and you'll have yours, and I'll have mine, 
 And together we'll be fine.... 

 Because it takes...Diff'rent Strokes to move the world, 
 Yes it does, 
 It takes...Diff'rent Strokes to move the world!"


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

I just watched the second episode of _Nurse Jackie_.


----------

